
Is Superintelligence Impossible? - MrXOR
https://www.edge.org/conversation/david_chalmers-daniel_c_dennett-is-superintelligence-impossible
======
Isamu
A very good discussion, maybe I shouldn't have been surprised, given the
participants.

But I guess I am surprised at how much I agree with Daniel Dennett, as I
vaguely remember reading him in the past and not buying his arguments. Maybe
it just took me some time to appreciate what he was saying.

In case you were wondering they didn't really approach the superintelligence
question except to allow that it seems possible.

------
mcguire
" _In September, 2016, I followed this up with a conference in Washington,
Connecticut, with a number of people who had been thinking about AI their
entire lives.... Included were people like Danny Hillis, who broke the von
Neumann bottleneck with his parallel processing computer,..._ "

Wait, what?

It's hard to take this too seriously with comments like that. Has anyone seen
a Thinking Machines box lately?

Massively parallel systems haven't taken over the world for roughly the same
reason adding people to a late project makes it later. And between you and me,
I think "superintelligence" will founder in the same way. Sure, we can create
intelligence, however you define that; we're a proof of existence of that. But
godlike "makes itself smarter to infinity"? Pure fantasy.

